# Inside corner applicator



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a compound tube on the way and having trouble deciding which inside 90 applicator to buy to use with it. Colombia has a two wheel single direction, four wheel single direction and a four wheel either direction, all made of metal. They also have a plastic one that looks like it will leave ridges in the mud but probably a little more controlled. Alternatively, there's the combo flusher. 

Which one do you guys prefer? I'll be following up with a 3.5 inch flusher.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like tapepro white head model, Good design, The wheeled versions i used where a bit messy and harder to judge the mud amount so often had to much mud there, the tape pro is good for judging mud flow and the only one that leaves a bead in the corner as well as two beads either side, Blueline is tapepro for the northen hemisphere not sure if they have the same one?


----------

